# Olive Python



## Reptilian66 (Jun 15, 2009)

This morning l woke up and walk into my kitchen, and what do l see my beautiful 12 foot long female Olive Python (Olivera) stretched out across my kitchen bench and stove, was she telling me she wants to be cooked for lunch or dinner, l sincerely hope not.


----------



## sarah86 (Jun 15, 2009)

ha i love it!! I am looking for another snake and i love the olives but you have just reminded me why i wasnt going to get one.. they are massive!!!!

How is she to handle????


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 15, 2009)

Love your snake ..she is beautiful....does she make habit of letting herself out of her viv often ?


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is some more photo of my 2 beautiful adult Olive Python's, to share with all you Olive Python fans out there in the Herp Communitty. from Les,


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 15, 2009)

That would still put a shiver down my spine,walking out into the kitchen to make a cuppa in the morning and finding 2 huge Olives cruising around like they own the place...


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is another photo of Olivera stretched out across the stove and bench, and scrawling aroung inside her enclosure, why the Oliver the male is resting under the heat lamp so he can keep warm. Cheers, Les,


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 15, 2009)

sarah86 said:


> ha i love it!! I am looking for another snake and i love the olives but you have just reminded me why i wasnt going to get one.. they are massive!!!!
> 
> How is she to handle????


sarah86, she is so lovely to handle, everytime l pick her up and put her around my shoulder, it feels the same as if l'm being hug, like a girl putting her 2 arms around my shoulder, l will sincerely miss this once Olivera goes to her new home in say 2 weeks time.



redbellybite said:


> Love your snake ..she is beautiful....does she make habit of letting herself out of her viv often ?


redbellybite, Yes Olivera sure is so beautiful, l treat her as if she is my partner or wife, You want to know if she has make babit of letting herself out of the enclosure, the answer is know,she only comes out once l open the hidebox door, but sometimes she does not come out at all.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 15, 2009)

She's leaving?  Have you had her since a baby? 

She is gorgeous reptilian.


----------



## shiregirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Is the snake on the oven a new way of heating them?


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 15, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> That would still put a shiver down my spine,walking out into the kitchen to make a cuppa in the morning and finding 2 huge Olives cruising around like they own the place...


 Python73, l'm sure it would put a shiver down anyones spine, if they walk into their kitchen, first thing in the morning, and saw 1 or 2 large Python's cruising around as if they own the place, and can do what they want or like 24hrs a day.


mysnakesau said:


> She's leaving?  Have you had her since a baby?
> Mysnakesau, l gor my large female in July 2000, she was 8 months old at the time, and l got my male in March 2004, he was 2yrs and 3 months old then.
> Yes they both are gorgeous to have as pets, l will sincerely miss them both once they leave my care.
> 
> She is gorgeous reptilian.


 


shiregirl said:


> Is the snake on the oven a new way of heating them?


Shiregirl, l sure don't think this is the new way to provide heat to your captive Reptile's, you will only cook them if you try and use a oven for warmth.


----------



## Joemal (Jun 15, 2009)

Pics of my Olive around the house .She leads a spoilt life.She has no cage but lives in the ensuite in her own babies bassinet .Heat mat under mattress looks are her during the cooler months .She has free run of the house and spends alot of time outside .Supervised of course .


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 15, 2009)

Joemal said:


> Pics of my Olive around the house .She leads a spoilt life.She has no cage but lives in the ensuite in her own babies bassinet .Heat mat under mattress looks are her during the cooler months .She has free run of the house and spends alot of time outside .Supervised of course .View attachment 93525
> 
> 
> View attachment 93526
> ...


 
Joemal, its good to see another Reptile keeper, who lets their Olive Python roam freely like l do myself, its only going to become more common l think, that other Reptile keepers who have large Python's, will also let them roam freely.

Please make sure all windows and doors a lock and secure at all times, l don't want any of you loosing your beloved pet Python's.


----------



## Joemal (Jun 15, 2009)

No problems Reptilian66 all my snakes are house trained and are treated like gold .Scrubby was a bit of a handful when i got her but even she now spends alot of time around people and roaming around outside .A real hit with the neighborhood kids when all the snakes are out in the front yard .


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 15, 2009)

When l got home this afternoon at 2-30pm, l walk into my kitchen and what do l see, my 2 beautiful adult Olive Python's, both curled up together on my kitchen bench, and the male (Oliver) was trying his best to mate with my female (Olivera), but l don't think they had much luck in mating, there is always next time,.


----------



## Cabotinage (Jun 15, 2009)

if i get another snake it would be a olive python i love big snakes and the feel of my water python is amazing do they feel the same as they are form same family?


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 15, 2009)

Olive and Water Python's both have very small scales, and do feel very soft and smoove all over their body.


----------



## itbites (Jun 15, 2009)

Those snakes are very lucky to have an owner like you! 

Heres hoping the next person to take over caring for them is just as nice


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 15, 2009)

they are both such gorgeous snakes! how may i ask are you able to tell them apart?? they are of equal beauty!


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 15, 2009)

itbites said:


> Those snakes are very lucky to have an owner like you!
> 
> Heres hoping the next person to take over caring for them is just as nice


 
l'm sure their new owner will look after them both, aswell as l have for all the years l have had them both for.
l will sincerely miss them both, especially (Olivera) my beautiful female who l treat as if she is my partner or wife, l hope she gives me a good crush before she leaves me, by rapping her whole body around me, but not to tight.


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 15, 2009)

l can tell them apart buy their body size and shape, the females are far more heavier in the body than the males are.and they also get much more longer than the males do.


----------



## KingSirloin (Jun 15, 2009)

Who needs a scrubby when you can get these things on class 1. I'd get some myself, but they wouldn't be roaming around the house on their own, the dog would go missing, and he was here first. What and how often do you feed those things? What does it cost too?


----------



## Joemal (Jun 15, 2009)

My Olive is like part of the family she roams the house at will but have to keep an eye on her when the cat is out and about .Olive has taken on the cat 3 times now .As for her size she is as placid as a pussy cat where scrubby is still at the stage where i would never trust her or let anyone else handle her .


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 15, 2009)

KingSirloin said:


> Who needs a scrubby when you can get these things on class 1. I'd get some myself, but they wouldn't be roaming around the house on their own, the dog would go missing, and he was here first. What and how often do you feed those things? What does it cost too?


 
l feed my 2 adult Olive python's once a fortnight, but it depends on the time of the year, and what size prey l gave them to eat last time l feed them.
lt cost me roughly $4-00each every 2 weeks to feed 1 adult Olive Python, if l feed them say a medium rabbit, that will cost me roughly $6-00 a fortnight.

lts hard to give a exact cost on feeding, it depends on what you feed them, and who you buy their food from, and the size of their food.


----------



## KingSirloin (Jun 15, 2009)

Reptilian66 said:


> l feed my 2 adult Olive python's once a fortnight, but it depends on the time of the year, and what size prey l gave them to eat last time l feed them.
> lt cost me roughly $4-00each every 2 weeks to feed 1 adult Olive Python, if l feed them say a medium rabbit, that will cost me roughly $6-00 a fortnight.
> 
> lts hard to give a exact cost on feeding, it depends on what you feed them, and who you buy their food from, and the size of their food.


 
Thanks, I'm interested in large snakes but was curious about the cost of keeping them. That sounds a LOT cheaper than I first thought.


----------



## GTsteve (Jun 15, 2009)

Joemal said:


> My Olive is like part of the family she roams the house at will but have to keep an eye on her when the cat is out and about .Olive has taken on the cat 3 times now .As for her size she is as placid as a pussy cat where scrubby is still at the stage where i would never trust her or let anyone else handle her .


 
What goes on when the cat is out & about? What do you mean taken on? Couldn't they do each other damage? I've been curious about this kind of meeting.....


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 16, 2009)

This afternoon at 2-00pm l went searching for my beautiful 12 foot long female Olive Python (Olivera), l went into my bedroom to see if she was there then l decide to look under my doona on my bed, and what do l find her curled up underneath my doona on my bed.

l don't mine her sharing my bed, as long as she does not go to the toilet why she is there.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 16, 2009)

KingSirloin said:


> ................. the dog would go missing, ..................



I cracked a joke at the vet clinic this morning. My olive was free in the basket I took her in because she found a hole that I didn't see, in the pillow case. Then when we tried to put her back in to weigh her, she ripped the pillowcase so had to let her free in the basket. Whilst paying the bill I said, "Oh Stella look, there's dinner." - acknowledging a man cuddling his little foxy. I apologised to the man, said I wasn't serious. He said nothing. Then I started chatting with the nurse. I couldn't do it. I've heard of ppl feeding kittens but I couldn't. Could never consider it. As I was leaving he said he took no offense. 

I hate the thought of my dull sense of humor upsetting others, so I was glad that he saw the funny side. The vet found me an old pillow case with no tears in it, to put Stella into. :lol:

Reptilian your girl looks very comfortable there  Hope you let her stay there.


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 16, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> I cracked a joke at the vet clinic this morning. My olive was free in the basket I took her in because she found a hole that I didn't see, in the pillow case. Then when we tried to put her back in to weigh her, she ripped the pillowcase so had to let her free in the basket. Whilst paying the bill I said, "Oh Stella look, there's dinner." - acknowledging a man cuddling his little foxy. I apologised to the man, said I wasn't serious. He said nothing. Then I started chatting with the nurse. I couldn't do it. I've heard of ppl feeding kittens but I couldn't. Could never consider it. As I was leaving he said he took no offense.
> 
> I hate the thought of my dull sense of humor upsetting others, so I was glad that he saw the funny side. The vet found me an old pillow case with no tears in it, to put Stella into. :lol:
> 
> Reptilian your girl looks very comfortable there  Hope you let her stay there.


 
Mysnakesau,

Your Olive is so awesome, l would say its about the same size and weight as my female Olive Python (Olivera) thats her name.

Yes you are right Olivera sure does look very comfortable in my bed, l will let her stay there for one night only, tomorrow l will get her to share your bed with you,, then we will see who she likes the most, and which bed she prefers to sleep in hahaha.


----------



## richardsc (Jun 16, 2009)

shes a big lug that girl,makes the boy look small in comparison,who knows les,oneday u might be able to get one of her babies if she has any luck with the new owner


----------



## Joemal (Jun 16, 2009)

GTsteve The Olive stalks the cat around the house .3 times now the snake has almost made a meal of the cat .The latest both the cat and the snake ended up with battle scars . Have to watch the cat when the Olive is out and watch the dog when the Coastal is out .


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 16, 2009)

richardsc said:


> shes a big lug that girl,makes the boy look small in comparison,who knows les,oneday u might be able to get one of her babies if she has any luck with the new owner


Richard, as you say who knows if Olivera my female Olive Python, ever gets to mate with the new owner other 2 male Olive Python's which l sincerely hope it happen, that l will get one of her juvenile Babie's, only time will tell if she succeeds in mating.


----------



## GTsteve (Jun 16, 2009)

Joemal said:


> GTsteve The Olive stalks the cat around the house .3 times now the snake has almost made a meal of the cat .The latest both the cat and the snake ended up with battle scars . Have to watch the cat when the Olive is out and watch the dog when the Coastal is out .


 
Holy crap! Can I assume then that the Coastal is bigger?


----------



## Joemal (Jun 16, 2009)

GTsteve said:


> Holy crap! Can I assume then that the Coastal is bigger?


Olive is bigger 11-12ft and a bit over 10 kgs where the Coastal is nearly 8ft (haven't weighed him).One of the family dogs is a Bichon and for some reason the Coastal thinks it would make a nice snack .He has already grabbed the dog by the tail as it ran past his cage .Ended up with a mouth full of hair .


----------



## GTsteve (Jun 17, 2009)

Thats awesome! (in a shocking, disturbing kind of way. I'm going to have to chastise myself for enjoying the mental imagery I got of the situation LOL)


----------



## itbites (Jun 18, 2009)

No offense Joemal but it seems pretty irresponsible to have 
your dog/cat & snakes running loose at the same time....

One day you may end up loosing your dog or cat to your snakes 
sounds like it's an accident waiting to happen imo.


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 18, 2009)

itbites said:


> No offense Joemal but it seems pretty irresponsible to have
> your dog/cat & snakes running loose at the same time....
> 
> One day you may end up loosing your dog or cat to your snakes
> sounds like it's an accident waiting to happen imo.


 Or your snake might get biten by the dog,it would be safer for either animals to be put away while the other is out,its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## lizardsNturtles (Jun 18, 2009)

how big are the cages


----------



## Joemal (Jun 18, 2009)

The cat and dog now know to stay out of the way when the snakes are out .Just have to teach the humans to be aware when scruuby is out .


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 18, 2009)

there all awsome!


----------



## BillS (Jun 19, 2009)

Reptilian66 said:


> Here is another photo of Olivera stretched out across the stove and bench, and scrawling aroung inside her enclosure, why the Oliver the male is resting under the heat lamp so he can keep warm. Cheers, Les,



Beautiful animals!

How long is Oliver?

Bill


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 19, 2009)

BillS said:


> Beautiful animals!
> 
> How long is Oliver?
> 
> Bill


 
Hi Bills, thanks for the good feed back about how beautiful my Olive Python's both are much appreaciated.
My female is 12ft and my male is 9ft.

Today l got home at 3-00pm, when l walk in my door there was a large turd on my floor in the loungroom, l knew straight away it was my male Olive Python who did it, then l go into my bedroom to see if my female Olive Python (Olivera) was still curled up in my bed, and what do l see in my bed the 2 of them snuggle up together.

Does anyone else let their Python's curl up in their bed or not, my 2 beautiful Olive Python's, sure have the run of my house don't they l bet they do.

Cheers,.


----------



## licky (Jun 19, 2009)

ever let them out at night? this question is aimed to all free roaming herpers

you think they may eva want to make a meal outta you, because pthons r nocturnal hunters?


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 19, 2009)

licky said:


> ever let them out at night? this question is aimed to all free roaming herpers
> 
> you think they may eva want to make a meal outta you, because pthons r nocturnal hunters?


 
l do let my 2 beautiful Olive Python's out at night, not once have l ever walk out of my bedroom during the night, and been attacked by either of my 2 adult Olive Python's.

Because they are so placid to have around, and my bedroom door is kept close at night, so they cannot get into my bedroom why l'm sleeping at all.


----------



## Joemal (Jun 19, 2009)

Hate to scare all you non free roaming herpers but yes my Olive does on occasions curl up in the bed at night .Never had any dramas with her trying to eat me .


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 19, 2009)

Joemal, what sex is your Olive Python, that you sometimes let curl up in your bed with you.


----------



## Joemal (Jun 19, 2009)

Female .Sleeps at the end of the bed


----------



## Cabotinage (Jun 19, 2009)

Joemal said:


> Hate to scare all you non free roaming herpers but yes my Olive does on occasions curl up in the bed at night .Never had any dramas with her trying to eat me .




wow! in my books your mroe brave/stupid? then holding full grown RBB or taipan bare handed


----------



## Joemal (Jun 19, 2009)

Never had a fear of snakes vens or non vens Cabotinage .She sleeps at the end of the bed and that is where she stays.


----------



## licky (Jun 20, 2009)

has anybody ever heard the story about the lady and the burmese python? APPARENTLY
the burmese was a freee roamer in her home, and every night lie along side the lady in her bed. she thought this perculiar behaviour and took him to the vet. the vet told her that the burmese was sizing her up as a potenial food item. the vet put the burmese to sleep

you think its true?


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 20, 2009)

licky said:


> has anybody ever heard the story about the lady and the burmese python? APPARENTLY
> the burmese was a freee roamer in her home, and every night lie along side the lady in her bed. she thought this perculiar behaviour and took him to the vet. the vet told her that the burmese was sizing her up as a potenial food item. the vet put the burmese to sleep
> 
> you think its true?


 its about as true as eastern brown snakes mating with green tree snakes creating venomous carpets


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 21, 2009)

This morning l saw my 2 large Olive Python's, in my kitchen again crawling around on my kitchen bench, and they both still are there as l'm writing this post at 1-20pm Sunday afternoon on the 21st of June 2009.

Here is 2 more photos to share with all you Olive Python's fans,


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Jun 22, 2009)

Great shots of all your olives!!! Love 'em- keep 'em coming!

Reptilian66- are you who I think you are? Will post some newer pics of my olive here very soon...

//Todd


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are a couple more recent pics of my olive male:















































Still my absolute favorite!!!

//Todd


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 22, 2009)

Br8knitOFF said:


> Great shots of all your olives!!! Love 'em- keep 'em coming!
> 
> Reptilian66- are you who I think you are? Will post some newer pics of my olive here very soon...
> 
> //Todd


 
Hi Todd.

Thanks for sharing your photos of your awesome Olive Python.

Before l tell you who l am, tell me who you think l am if you know at all.


----------



## maloos (Jun 23, 2009)

Are olive pythons very snappy?? They good to have around kinds?? Am looking to get a larger python .. was thinking of a bredli or an olive??


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Jun 23, 2009)

As a youngster, my olive was NUTS and NOT trustworthy around my kids, and my bredli was just the opposite.

Now, my olive is one of my most trustworthy snakes (GREAT around kids), and my bredli is NUTS! Kids can still handle him once I get him out of his enclosure and calm him down, and as long as there isn't anything around that smells like food!

//Todd


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 23, 2009)

down sizing you colection a fair bit rep66. sandies,and now your olives going to new homes..
is everything ok?


----------



## Joemal (Jun 23, 2009)

maloos said:


> Are olive pythons very snappy?? They good to have around kinds?? Am looking to get a larger python .. was thinking of a bredli or an olive??


 
I have both an Olive and a Bredli and they are kid friendly . The only one that my kids don't handle is the Scrubby but she is becoming more placid .Got a few pics of the snakes with the kids on my profile page.Both the Olive and the Bredli are a good choice for you .


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 23, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> down sizing you colection a fair bit rep66. sandies,and now your olives going to new homes..
> is everything ok?


 
TWENTY B, Yes everything is OK thank you, whats wrong with me downsizing my collection, even those my 2 large Olive Python's are both going to Sydney, l am about to get 2 more juvenile Olive Python's from a breeder in Darwin, so l will still have 2 Olive Python's, and 1 pair of Desert Sand Monitor's, and 5 Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue's, my 2 adult Darwin Phase Northern Blue-Tongue's are also going to Sydney.

Here is 2 more photos of my 2 large Olive Python's, here you can see the male following the female into my diningroom under the dining table.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jun 23, 2009)

thats all good

are the sandies your keeping gouldi or flav?
i get my 1st sand monitor hatchies in a few weeks.
so if you don't mind i will be asking you alot of question to make sure i'm giving these little monsters
the best life i can.


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 23, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> thats all good
> 
> are the sandies your keeping gouldi or flav?
> i get my 1st sand monitor hatchies in a few weeks.
> ...


 
My Desert Sand Monitor's are all Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus, that l keep in my collection, TWENTY B, you or anyone else is allways welcome to PM or email me for any information covering, Diet-Health-Breeding-Husbandry-Heating-Size-Handling on Sand Monitor's if you wish too, and l myself Les, will be more than happy to answer what ever you need to know about Sand Monitor's,

Here is 3 photos l just had to take, shown me and my beautiful female Olive Python (Olivera) together before she leaves my home in 1 weeks times.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 25, 2009)

You have a gorgeous python there Reptilian66. Nice solid looking fellow indeed. but arh, whats that hangin' out your pants? :lol: Just kidding. The tail always likes to go in strange places eh?

I have some new pics of mine. Nothing brilliant but after our fight yesterday we made up and are friends again. My male, Marlow had a very un-characteristic mood swing yesterday. Couldn't believe him, he went from gentle giant to giant MONSTER. He jumped violently when I touched him. I never try touching my snakes unawares, always let them know I am there. He swung round and struck at me but unfortunately (or fortunate for me), I only had my arm width of the door open and twice he hit the glass with such force I was scared of hurting him. I wondered if he might have been feeling hormonal so let Stella in with him but he hasn't taken any notice of her. So I covered his enclosure over and just left him alone.

Today I wondered if I could dare open his enclosure. I snapped a few pics and then attempted to touch him. Not a problem at all. My old Marlow is back. I got him out and took him outside for some fresh air. No sun but thought he might enjoy a wander. Put him down on the concrete but he climbs straight back up and settled, loosely around my shoulders - just like yours is in your photo reptilian66. He was looking around and I did get very worried when he tried to come near my face. I was actually worried that I'd p*** him off trying to keep him away. Next minute BIG YAWN right in my face. But he's temperament was completely mellow and as my usual nature I started to relax. So while we were on good terms I put him back in his enclosure. He peacefully left and went into his hidebox.

Just a story of a bad day come good  He looks like he is going to shed soon, his belly is looking pink so I will give him a mist - uh O, he don't like that - and leave him be.


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 25, 2009)

That would be so hard to part with your Olives Reptillian66,considering you have had them a while,awesome snakes and great pictures.I think Marlow might have had a bee in his bonnet Kathy,normally he is a awesome gentle giant,they are incredible snakes and i cant wait to own one...


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 25, 2009)

wow, gorjus looking olive pythons!!! just curious tho, i thought the olives along with the womas were the only pythons that lacked the heat pits? some pics on this thread clearly showing some with these pits???:?:?


----------



## southwazza (Jun 25, 2009)

olive's have heat pits pretty sure its just woma's and BHP's that dont?


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jun 25, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> That would be so hard to part with your Olives Reptillian66,considering you have had them a while,awesome snakes and great pictures.I think Marlow might have had a bee in his bonnet Kathy,normally he is a awesome gentle giant,they are incredible snakes and i cant wait to own one...


 

Yes it is very hard and sad to depart with my 2 beautiful adult Olive Python's, but least their going to a wonderfull home, where they will have others to breed with and will be well and truelly look after by their new owner, who said l am always welcome to come and see them, when ever l'm in Sydney to see how their going, so l never ever will forget them.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 25, 2009)

oreo1 said:


> wow, gorjus looking olive pythons!!! just curious tho, i thought the olives along with the womas were the only pythons that lacked the heat pits? some pics on this thread clearly showing some with these pits???:?:?


 getting confused with the aspidites..black-headed and woma ...they are the ones that dont display heat pits


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 25, 2009)

thnx southwazza n rbb. mental blank *no comment*


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome pics everyone!
I want olives now....lol


----------



## Troyster (Jul 4, 2009)

Reptile City said:


> Awesome pics everyone!
> I want olives now....lol


 
I hear ya,with a little more experience under my belt i think ill be getting one myself.


----------



## southwazza (Jul 4, 2009)

Reptile City said:


> Awesome pics everyone!
> I want olives now....lol


 yes well i'm glad you decided to part with my little one she's been fantastic


----------



## Macalpine (Jul 6, 2009)

Troyster said:


> I hear ya,with a little more experience under my belt i think ill be getting one myself.



I got my male Olive Angus as my first snake so I don't think that you really need that much experience to own one, he is a pleasure to own and I have had him from 2 months to now nearly a year old. 

He has always been awesome to handle and he usually finds himself in bed with me and my GF as we are watching TV of a night time. It is weird but he always seems to prefer to come to me even though Mel handles him the same amount of time as I do..?

If you are worried about being experienced then maybe get one from a young age but they really are gentle giants with a lot of personality. We can't come close to doing the things with our jungles as we can with Angus.


----------



## itbites (Jul 6, 2009)

What happened to Reptilian66 he's a sweety!

Suspended :shock:..

Nice Olives all...


----------

